# Maui Ocean Club Room Numbers?



## GregT (Mar 5, 2012)

All,

I'm trying to decipher room codes for the MOC properties and feel good about Lahaina Villas, but less certain about Napili Towers and the original building.

1) Can anyone confirm that the odd room numbers in Napili are the Ocean-Front rooms?  One of the things that confuses me here is I believe Room 4 in Napili is the 3BR (as in Room 8404), so it's not a perfect correlation of Odd numbers are OF.

2) Can anyone confirm that 8011 is in Molokai Tower and 8111 is in Lanai Tower?  

I believe the code is Floor-Building-Room -- and Building 0 is Molokai, Building 1 is Lanai, Building 2 (and 3) are Lahaina and Building 4 is Napili.   Lahaina needs Building 3 for its top floors (so Room 1306 is 11th Floor, Lahaina Bldg, Room 06).

Please confirm and thanks!


----------



## ada903 (Mar 5, 2012)

If anyone knows, I am trying to confirm if unit 4112/13 is oceanfront in the Lanai tower.  I don't see anywhere a map with unit numbers for the old towers.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 5, 2012)

GregT said:


> I believe the code is Floor-Building-Room -- and Building 0 is Molokai, Building 1 is Lanai, Building 2 (and 3) are Lahaina and Building 4 is Napili.   Lahaina needs Building 3 for its top floors (so Room 1306 is 11th Floor, Lahaina Bldg, Room 06).
> 
> Please confirm and thanks!



We usually stay in Napili when we are there and it is building 3.  We were in Napili last month.  I know when the units were first being marketed the floor plan showed the top three floors of Lahaina as building 3 and Napili as building 4, but this is not the case, at least now.  I was told that the top three floors in Lahaina now have an extra digit and are 10208, 11208, etc.

To respond to another question you raised, I don 't believe odd/even has any significance in whether a Napili unit is ocean front.  For example, 8301/8302 is a 2BR ocean front lockoff and has both odd and even room numbers.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 5, 2012)

Greg,

I've stayed in Napili tower 3 times, all oceanfront units:
#6306
#4313
#5301

The first number is the floor, 3 indicates Napili tower & the last 2 digits are the room numbers. I'm positive all the above rooms were oceanfront, so obviously all oceanfront aren't odd numbers.


----------



## GregT (Mar 5, 2012)

That's interesting -- so the room numbers deviate from the Unit Codes in the trust filings.  Argh, that is the same thing as happened at Ko Olina...

But it certainly makes sense for Building 3 to be Napili and to add the extra digit to top of Lahaina Villas and keep it all Building 2.

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this for the Lahaina Tower:


----------



## GregT (Mar 5, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> Found this for the Lahaina Tower:



Woo Hoo!   That's my unit right there   --  6206!  I love that thing!

Right where the second '6' is is where I perch myself on my bar stool and drink coffee in the morning and read emails and surf TUG.

I can't wait to go back.....three more months....three more months...

Thanks HatTrick,  Maui Ocean Club (and Lahaina Villas) rocks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, if I didn't "know a guy" to rent an oceanfront unit from at WKORV, I'd pick the Lahaina Tower at MOC.


----------



## puckmanfl (Mar 5, 2012)

good evening....

Yo Hat Trick.... good to have another hockey call name on this forum...

Which team do you root far!!!

Maybe in week 24 2013 I will bum a drink from GregT in that unit!!!!

off to Park City in 4 days!!!


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 5, 2012)

I root for






although doing so is largely unrewarding.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> Found this for the Lahaina Tower:



It is safe to assume that these are all the ocean front units in Lahaina?


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 5, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> It is safe to assume that these are all the ocean front units in Lahaina?



Yes.


----------



## puckmanfl (Mar 5, 2012)

good evening....

Nothing wrong with the sharks....just a smidge underachievers come playoff time...you have my favorite player from Tampa #22 Dan Boyle...

obviously, I am a BOLT fan... taking Greg to the Bolts?Caps game 4/2 in Tampa...

just received my season ticket renewal...unlike my MF's the prices remain unchanged for next season... the year prior they actually decreased...

puckman....


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> Yes.



Unfortunatly this one doesn't provide unit numbers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> I root for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be worse, you could be a Leafs fan, downright depressing.


----------



## GregT (Mar 5, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> Maybe in week 25 2013 I will bum a drink from GregT in that unit!!!!



Drinks are on me!!!   Week 25 2013 TUG party at MOC?  



puckmanfl said:


> obviously, I am a BOLT fan... taking Greg to the Bolts?Caps game 4/2 in Tampa...



Go Bolts!! (the hockey and football ones)  Looking forward to a little steak & wine at Berns and then hockey!!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jtp1947 (Mar 6, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm trying to decipher room codes for the MOC properties and feel good about Lahaina Villas, but less certain about Napili Towers and the original building.
> 
> ...



As to question # 2, that is correct.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 6, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> Found this for the Lahaina Tower:



This is from the time they were marketing the sale of weeks in Lahaina Tower.  The top three floors are now numbered differently.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 6, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> This is from the time they were marketing the sale of weeks in Lahaina Tower. The top three floors are now numbered differently.


I picked up two new brochures of the fixed week/units at the Lahaina & Napili towers last March and you should be able to figure out what the missing numbers are as it starts with --01 on the left for the Lahaina tower. It may start on the right or back from the Napili tower but I am not sure.

They should have something with all unit numbers marked and you can get it from the office, if you ask. Somebody here had this information already. He would send or FAX it to you, if you asked him but I don’t remember who that was.



LAX Mom said:


> Greg,
> 
> I've stayed in Napili tower 3 times, all oceanfront units:
> #6306
> ...


 
I remember the nice view you had from the living room of #5301. I also saw the view of a middle unit #4313 on the fourth floor. The middle units hardly see the buildings adjacent to the Napili tower.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

iconnections said:


> I remember the nice view you had from the living room of #5301. I also saw the view of a middle unit #4313 on the fourth floor. The middle units hardly see the buildings adjacent to the Napili tower.



Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.
I love the view from the 5th & 7th floors in the Napili building. Those floor to ceiling windows make a big difference!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 6, 2012)

LAX Mom said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> I love the view from the 5th & 7th floors in the Napili building. Those floor to ceiling windows make a big difference!



Me too, those windows were a great design idea!! We were just in a 5th floor OF Napili and loved it.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Aug 10, 2012)

iconnections

Thanks for these links.  We stayed in the Napali tower in January, I can't remember which floor it was, but we were right at the top of the palm trees. They kind of blocked our view. 

I would post pictures, but don't know how



iconnections said:


> I picked up two new brochures of the fixed week/units at the Lahaina & Napili towers last March and you should be able to figure out what the missing numbers are as it starts with --01 on the left for the Lahaina tower. It may start on the right or back from the Napili tower but I am not sure.
> 
> They should have something with all unit numbers marked and you can get it from the office, if you ask. Somebody here had this information already. He would send or FAX it to you, if you asked him but I don’t remember who that was.
> 
> ...


----------



## PamMo (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't know how long this link will work, but it's very helpful in identifying all the unit numbers and their view category for every building at Maui Ocean Club. I've downloaded the pages, but can't figure out how to edit the long file to post here.   Can someone please grab the info off this link and add it to the Marriott Resort Sticky - maybe under resort maps?  I think it would be helpful for anyone wanting to buy at MOC. Thanks!

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/wp-content/uploads/Marriot-Maui-Ocean-Club-Disclosure2.pdf


----------

